
Debugging Leaks with rr - robin_reala
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2015/11/debugging-leaks-with-rr.html
======
versteegen
For those that don't know, rr is a fantastically powerful tool that everyone
should learn about. It's a record-and-replay debugger (actually a backend for
gdb) with low overhead so it's actually practical for normal debugging, unlike
the standard r-and-r backends built into gdb, which have very high overheads.
Since the user interface is currently via gdb, it might seem a bit
underwhelming at the moment.

------
evmar
I remember being impressed by someone using windbg to map an address back to
the pointers. I was never useful with windbg but looking now it looks like it
has a builtin to scan memory for values; I'm not sure how you'd go back from
those addresses to code, though.

~~~
nitrogen
Compilers can generate a map file that associates relative addresses with
variable and function names. They can also store such information in the
compiled executable.

~~~
Gibbon1
I use this for debugging embedded code, if I get a null pointer exception or
bus fault I log the calling address. 99% of the time running addr2line points
me directly to the offending lines of code. There are also builtins that allow
you to walk back up the stack and and thus fink on who's been naughty.

